# My AR-15



## Wehtam1977 (Jan 3, 2018)

This is a picture of my AR-15 set up. I went the two tone route with the FDE/black. The lower and upper receivers are Aero Precision. Furniture Magpul, trigger is just a standard trigger, Red Dot is Vortex Optics Sparc AR, and since it was cut off when I took the picture, A2 Flash Hider.



What do you all think?


----------

